# Hydrawise app won't upload photos / pictures



## ticklemejoviemo (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello. New member. I just had irrigation installed last week, Hydrawise pro-hc controller w/ i20 heads. I have a Samsung Galaxy S21 and downloaded the app upon completion of work and they set me all up. All seems to be working fine however, when I try to upload a picture for a.y of the zones, it shows the green progress bar and then just doesn't do anything. I went on my computer, logged in and tried there also, no difference. Is this a known issue and if so, how to resolve? All things updated. Thanks for help!


----------



## pdefeo (Sep 10, 2019)

I have the Hunter app also but never tried to upload a picture. Try Hunter support. They have been very helpful to me for other issues.


----------



## ticklemejoviemo (Sep 25, 2021)

Called hunter support yesterday for this issue. After several different attempts, it was finally determined to be the picture settings on my camera. I had the ultra high resolution (64mp) selected and they just would NOT uoload. So I lowered the res and what do you know uploaded perfectly so if anyone has this issue, make sure you aren't taking a live photo or have insane resolution


----------

